# Thinking of a New Gun



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

Now that I have broken my P226 in with over 1200 rounds I have been thinking to adding to my collection. I like the P232 for a pocket gun. Then I noticed the P238. I want to know if the P238 can be cocked and locked. There is no mention of the feature on the site. This is an important aspect for myself, and I need some advice on the guns. I want a little backup .380 friend.

J


----------



## CigarGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

Single Action. Cocked and locked, with the safety on, is the way I do it.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

I've got the P-232 stainless and love mine. To me, it feels too heavy to be a "pocket" gun. I bought a Galco "concealable" holster and after a bit of experimenting find that it's most comfortable for me at about 5 O'clock. The package is comfortable enough that just about any shirt worn untucked will cover it. Even if it prints a bit, the compact package and the 15° forward cant don't scream "I have a gun!!!"

Good luck with your decision. Shopping for new guns is always fun. :mrgreen:


----------

